# Rikon 70-100



## Sprung (Dec 15, 2014)

My lathe's motor seems to be on its last legs. I think it's time to upgrade a little bit and then maybe make this one a dedicated buffing setup, provided the motor doesn't die on me. It's worked for me so far, but there are some things about using it that are simply frustrating to me. Even a midi lathe would certainly be a step up from what I'm using right now. Here's a picture of my current lathe:





I've got a little bit of money set aside toward a drill press upgrade and some other gift money that I've set aside towards a future purchase. That money puts me most of the way to something like a Rikon 70-100, so I've started to do a little research, thinking that a new lathe might end up coming before a new drill press.

It seems like the Rikon 70-100 is a good lathe from my research, but I'm wondering if anyone here has experience with the Rikon 70-100? If so, what do you think of it?

Also, are there any other lathes in the $300 range I should consider?

Mainly I'll be turning pens and other small items, but would like to try an occasional small bowl - I haven't done a bowl yet, but I've been really wanting to.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 15, 2014)

I have that Rikon variable speed and have had no issues thankfully . It's the only lathe I have ever owned tho ,so I have nothing to compare to. Easy to use and will easily turn the things u mentioned .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 15, 2014)

Locally, we have 3 turning clubs and that is the 'standard' for most the clubs. That being said, they get alot of use and abuse, and keep on going strong. Electronic variable speed control is nice, as is reverse, but it comes at a price over twice this lathe. The speed of changing belts on this lathe is very quick and easy too, one of the easiest to access of small lathes. Good choice I think.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 15, 2014)

Tom and Tim - thank you - that's exactly the kinds of things I was hoping to hear. I'd love to have VS, but, you're right Tim, that would double the price. Since I've read that belt changes on the 70-100 are quick and easy, that extra money could eventually be put into more tooling - and I don't mind changing the belt, so long as it's easy to do.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 15, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Tom and Tim - thank you - that's exactly the kinds of things I was hoping to hear. I'd love to have VS, but, you're right Tim, that would double the price. Since I've read that belt changes on the 70-100 are quick and easy, that extra money could eventually be put into more tooling - and I don't mind changing the belt, so long as it's easy to do.



I don't have the electronic speed change either and it is easy n quick to change the belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've got the older and green one of that lathe. 

I've used and abused it and it's still going strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 15, 2014)

Matt, do a site search for Rikon. There have been tons of reviews on the very lathe you are looking at. I have the 70-100 and the 70-050vs and I love both of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 15, 2014)

@Sprung I have that lathe. Turned probably a few thousands of items on it love it. I did buy the variable speed set up from psi and made it variable speed. 
Great lathe I use it even turned a bunch of small bowls on it also. Mine is also the older green one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a HF lathe 10x18 5 speed and I bought the VS kit from PSI. Also got bed extension for rikon and put on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! This is all exactly the kind of input I was looking for - personal use reviews from guys I know and trust. I had read a lot of good things about it, but wanted to double check with those that I knew - and knew weren't going to lead me astray.

It's not going to be right away - but I see a Rikon 70-100 in my future! Looks like Woodcraft carries it too, also at the $300 price tag, so I'll probably swing by Woodcraft next time I'm in the Twin Cities area and check it out - and will probably pick it up from them to avoid shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 15, 2014)

They had the VS speed one on sale for a great price not long ago. I almost bought it and sold mine but I want to go bigger. 

If you ask some of the guys around there they might let you know when another sale could be coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2014)

The belt changes are super simple. The cover hinges open fully and plenty of room for my big ol meat hooks to stick em in and move the belt. It's going to need a good chuck, So if your old one is 1x8tpi you are good to go....I suggest getting new tool rests. The one it came with is not straight and true. But it be just mine, but I'm getting a set for xmas as well....
It's very quiet to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 15, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> The belt changes are super simple. The cover hinges open fully and plenty of room for my big ol meat hooks to stick em in and move the belt. It's going to need a good chuck, So if your old one is 1x8tpi you are good to go....I suggest getting new tool rests. The one it came with is not straight and true. But it be just mine, but I'm getting a set for xmas as well....
> It's very quiet to.



Yeah, my chuck is 1"x8tpi - as well as a few other items I've got - but I'll have to replace my MT1 items with MT2, as well as the 3/4"x16tpi items.

Thanks for the heads up on the tool rest - I'll have to double check it whenever that time comes.

Good to hear you like yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't own one, but have heard lots of good feedback from those who do. At that price point, I think that is what I would get. With a sale or a coupon, you may even be able to get it cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

Well, more issues with my current lathe. Going to take it apart when I have some time to and see if I can figure it out.

In the meantime I have been able to come up with enough money to buy the Rikon 70-100! I'll be up in the Twin Cities area for work on Monday and called Woodcraft and they put the last one they had in stock on hold for me!

I'm getting a new lathe on Monday!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## MikeMD (Dec 27, 2014)

Matt, I've got the 70-050VS. It is an older model of what you are looking at (but with the VS). I do really like it (as my second lathe) for pens, finials, etc. They come up on CL every now and again for about $200. And that usually includes some tools, pen kits, whatever that you could sell off if you want to recoup some money or just don't need them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 27, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Well, more issues with my current lathe. Going to take it apart when I have some time to and see if I can figure it out.
> 
> In the meantime I have been able to come up with enough money to buy the Rikon 70-100! I'll be up in the Twin Cities area for work on Monday and called Woodcraft and they put the last one they had in stock on hold for me!
> 
> I'm getting a new lathe on Monday!



You going to be up there for just the day or will you be there a while?


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> You going to be up there for just the day or will you be there a while?



Just for the day, then I'll be making a quick stop into Woodcraft on the way out of town and trying to get home before our son goes to bed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2014)

Outstanding news! Good for you....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you can wait till January they will have a 2 day sale on rikon stuff...

http://mobile.epaperflip.com/?docid=5f01b978-4add-4dd0-a640-a409007d25fe#{"page":6}

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> If you can wait till January they will have a 2 day sale on rikon stuff...
> 
> http://mobile.epaperflip.com/?docid=5f01b978-4add-4dd0-a640-a409007d25fe#{"page":6}



Thanks for the heads up. When I was in Woodcraft a week or so ago, the guy I was talking to had mentioned the sale. Ideally I would wait until the 17th and get it on sale - and that was my initial plan. However I'm dead in the water right now and I've got a pen order and some Christmas presents for my in-laws to finish up. I was in the middle of turning a pen yesterday when it decided to no longer work, so my plans got bumped up a few weeks...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 27, 2014)

You might ask if they'll give you the sale price. Generally, my woodcraft will honor sale prices once they've been announced, before the start date.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> You might ask if they'll give you the sale price. Generally, my woodcraft will honor sale prices once they've been announced, before the start date.



I'll have to ask them if they will!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2014)

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/tls/4784256804.html
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/4817896415.html
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/tls/4821468930.html

hell i would think about buying the last one- all that tooling and we all know how much I need a lathe..............

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/tls/4784256804.html
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/4817896415.html
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/tls/4821468930.html
> 
> hell i would think about buying the last one- all that tooling and we all know how much I need a lathe..............



That Jet package is a smokin' deal - and posted since I checked CL this morning. I'll have to see if there's any way that I can come up with another couple hundred and see if it might still be available Monday.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just makin sure you are keepin up on the good deals!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Just makin sure you are keepin up on the good deals!!!!



Yup - did a run through with searchtempest this morning - but that was before that one was posted. If it wasn't for you, I'd have not likely seen that one - thanks! We'll see how the next couple days go and see which one I come home with - now I'm hoping for that Jet, especially with all that tooling and at that price. (Would still be very happy with the Rikon if the Jet doesn't happen.)

Anybody want to place an order with me for about $200 in pens so I can try and get my hands on that Jet?


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

@Mike1950
Thanks again for the links. Talked it over with Katy and, provided it's still available on Monday or if the seller would hold it for me, I've got the green light to go for that Jet package, with the stipulation that if there is any tooling that it comes with that I don't want or need, or some of the tooling I currently have that I can't use on whatever lathe I end up with, that I would sell it and recoup at least some of the difference. And if there's nothing I want to sell, then I'll be scrambling to sell something to stay in her good graces...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sprung said:


> @Mike1950
> Thanks again for the links. Talked it over with Katy and, provided it's still available on Monday or if the seller would hold it for me, I've got the green light to go for that Jet package, with the stipulation that if there is any tooling that it comes with that I don't want or need, or some of the tooling I currently have that I can't use on whatever lathe I end up with, that I would sell it and recoup at least some of the difference. And if there's nothing I want to sell, then I'll be scrambling to sell something to stay in her good graces...




Congrats- Am I in trouble with the wife???/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Congrats- Am I in trouble with the wife???/



Nope! At least not yet!  (But there is always potential for me to be!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2014)

Lemme know what you're funna sell off....i could use some things to help ya if i need em...

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well if you get - It was your lucky day- I am stuck in front of computer instead of shop- tending a sick wife......... GOOD luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 27, 2014)

Same here, Matt. If there's tooling or something you won't use id also take a look at it to help ya out. 

I mean... Who can't use more stuff?!?!!? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

Marc & Cody - thanks! If I get it and there's anything I'd sell, I'll let you guys know. Would certainly post a thread here.



Mike1950 said:


> Well if you get - It was your lucky day- I am stuck in front of computer instead of shop- tending a sick wife......... GOOD luck.



Hope Kathy gets well soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

Alright - e-mailed the seller about 45 minutes ago and already have a response! I asked him if he'd be willing to hold it for me and that, if he did, I would be there Monday, ready to purchase, with cash. (Obviously if the lathe doesn't work, then that's a whole different story - but everything looks in the pictures to be in overall good condition.)

Already heard back from him and he's agreeable to holding it for me until then!!! 

Going to give him a call on Monday and, if all goes well, it looks like I'll be bringing home a Jet lathe and a bunch of tooling, etc! 

Mike - thanks again for the link! If you hadn't posted it, I'd have never come across this deal!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 27, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Alright - e-mailed the seller about 45 minutes ago and already have a response! I asked him if he'd be willing to hold it for me and that, if he did, I would be there Monday, ready to purchase, with cash. (Obviously if the lathe doesn't work, then that's a whole different story - but everything looks in the pictures to be in overall good condition.)
> 
> Already heard back from him and he's agreeable to holding it for me until then!!!
> 
> ...



If you get hung up and can't stop and need someone to make a run for you let me know. I have to run to the cities some time this next week anyways and could always pick up and store for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> If you get hung up and can't stop and need someone to make a run for you let me know. I have to run to the cities some time this next week anyways and could always pick up and store for you.



Awesome! Thanks for the offer! If something happens that I can't make it, I'll let you know.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 29, 2014)

Well, I just got home a little bit ago and got everything unloaded into my basement. $500 was quite the deal.

Jet 1014 w/ bed extension and stand - in very good condition. Oneway Talon chuck with 4 sets of jaws. Faceplates. A sizable assortment of live and drive centers, including a handful of Sorby Stebcenters. 7 Sorby tools. A very cheap set of tools. A handful of other items I can't remember right now. A stack of books on woodturning. And one tool he made himself - made from the barrel of a German K98 Mauser, if I'm remembering correctly.

Sorry, no pics yet. I left the house this morning before my wife and son were awake and really want to spend some time with them before we put the little guy to bed in a few. But tomorrow morning I'll be up early and getting everything set up and will get some pics then.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 29, 2014)

I think the chuck and 4 sets of jawas covered the $500. You got the lathe for free. Nice score!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> I think the chuck and 4 sets of jawas covered the $500. You got the lathe for free. Nice score!



He got 4 jawas!!! SWEET!! I'd love to have even one of those cute lil guys!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> I think the chuck and 4 sets of jawas covered the $500. You got the lathe for free. Nice score!



Thanks! Yeah, I knew I was scoring big time on this one - and the guy selling it knew he was giving a smoking deal on it all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2014)

No pictures, didn't happen - so here's pictures!

Got it set up this morning before my wife and son woke up. Am hoping to get some time turning on it later!



 

On the bench here is everything that came with it:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2014)

And, thank you again @Mike1950 for the heads up on this! If it weren't for you, I'd have never scored this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 30, 2014)

dude!!! nice score...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 30, 2014)

For 5 bills that is an amazing setup you have now!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> dude!!! nice score...



Thank you! There's a quality and quantity of tooling here that I'd never be able to afford, except for this one guy selling everything because he decided his turning days were done...

Between this and what I already had, there are some things that I have duplicates of or will not use - so I will be selling some off and hope to have a post made in the next day or two. (And I need to sell some stuff off to make my wife happy, lol!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah - you got WAyyyyyyyyy more than $500 worth of accessories.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 30, 2014)

Great score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2014)

Dang Matt, you got a ton of stuff there for 5 bills!! TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Congratulations, Matt -- looks like a great harvest 

(I hope I spot when you're putting some of your duplicate items up for sale -- I love helping out a fellow turner )

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Congratulations, Matt -- looks like a great harvest
> 
> (I hope I spot when you're putting some of your duplicate items up for sale -- I love helping out a fellow turner )



Thanks!

It'll be soon when I list some things! Probably not tomorrow - but maybe Thursday or Friday!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Sprung said:


> It'll be soon when I list some things! Probably not tomorrow - but maybe Thursday or Friday!


Feel free to tag me in the post ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

